# racoons



## scottjes000

whats the best way to hunt ****

I have a 22 cal 800fps is this enough power


----------



## Sin man

id rather hunt ***** with a bat than a pellet gun.


----------



## Bore.224

NO!!!


----------



## Nate King

I'm with you Bore. :beer:


----------



## RM422

If you have 800fps in .22 then go for it. It is more than enough for a ****. just keep your shots at about 25 yards and you will be fine. Make sure you either go for a shot in between the eyes or behind the ear.


----------



## LAtrapper

no sir...


----------



## Bore.224

RM422 said:


> If you have 800fps in .22 then go for it. It is more than enough for a ****. just keep your shots at about 25 yards and you will be fine. Make sure you either go for a shot in between the eyes or behind the ear.


RM422 has that cold air got to your brain again. Scottjes000 Get yourself a .22 Magnum or even a .17 HMR, Marlin makes great rifles at a great price!!

DO not use that air gun for hunting its not a humane killer!!!!!


----------



## squirrel sniper101

you could kill a **** with that type of power.i know for a fact because i have seen a bobcat taken out with a .177 pellet rifle in 1000 fps there is no difference with a .22 pellet rifle with 800 fps just gonna mean that it is a little more powerful cause of the bigger pellet.but that is just my opinion becuase i have seen it happen.i would not kill a racoon with a pellet gun because if i dont get the right shot i might injur it and it might suffer and i belive in only 1 shot=1 kill but thats just my :2cents:


----------



## Bore.224

I don't even want to get into what I have seen happen but you force me to. An Idiot I used to know "well not an Idiot, just did not know any better had a raccoon treed and with his crossman pellet gun 720 fps shot the poor thing 15 -20 times tourchuring the poor thing. I got a phone call he begged me to come over with my .22 long rifle and finish the job, when I got their the Raccoon was gone. When I was a liitle skipper I used a Daisy powerline 700 + somthing fps to shoot all kinds of stuff and at real close range and I will tell you it is not a humaine killer. 
Skip to the present A freind of mine got one of these 1000 fps pellet guns its real neat and powerful for a pellet gun still very underpowered for hunting and accuracy really stinks that topped with the crap scopes everyone puts on them they really stink!!


----------



## weasle414

Here's my experience with *****, they're all I've ever had good luck trapping. I used to use the cage traps in case I caught a wandering cat from the farm and I could just let them go. But since all the animals I caught where always alive, I had to put them down before opening the cage. I used nothing less than a .22lr, for one simple reason, anything less doesn't work. The 22 didn't work some times. Those buggers are tough, a .22 pellet gun shooting half the speed of the hypervelocity rounds I use just won't cut it. I would always take headshots from about 5 yards, if you happen to miss the brain by even 1/8", you're screwed, even with a real rifle. PLEASE, don't use your toys on *****, it's not enough to take them humainly.

There's my :2cents:


----------



## neb_bo

ive never shot a **** with a pellet gun, but ive shot a **** ton with 22, 22 hornet and shotguns. having been charged (no bull****) by a few that were hit solidly, sometimes more than once in the chest and/or neck with a .22, i have to strongly advise against shooting one with a pellet gun. next to coyotes, and badgers, ***** are the toughest furbearer i know of. they dont seem to die as easily as you might expect, and they can be very ill tempered.


----------



## deredden

i guess i must be a real @$$ hole because i just shoot animals for fun. i didnt know you could really eat this ****. i drive by an exterminator every morning on my way to work and he has a big sign out front that says "pest of the month" its usually just a small rodent so i make that my mark for the month. i figured i was doing a service.


----------



## coyote_buster

nothing smaller than 22lr or 20ga should be used on ****
you have to be a very good shot to take down a **** with a pellet gun and you cant count on having a good shot on every shot


----------



## bluenwhite

coyote is correct i would go with a 20 gauge shooting 000 Buck shot unless you still want fur LOL my o/u 20 it is very lethal on small game out to 50 yards and i think shotgun should be used because i have been bit by one i thought was dead and wow i can see y these ppl warn against charges from them idealy i have 000 buck in my top barrel w/ choke tube and Dust shot in my lower barrel. but sad to say i have trird it kill one with a pellet gun my RWS 350 in .22 a very very accurate and powerful gun but i hit it in the left side of the head mabe 1/2 inch too low and it fellover but was not dead i thought it was and let it sit for 10 min so i could get its tail while i went to find my scissors but i grabbed it by the tail and got bit on my wrist OUCH that thing then limped away I ran inside freaking out abd i did not want to chance another bite so from my window my porch my dad gave it some warm .357 in the belly and it rolled away.... lets say thats my first and last time i will touch a raccoon ive lost intrest in the tails but i want a **** skin hat and always ruin fur any advice..... hope this helps and thanks


----------



## Estaban

.........thats an interesting story  .....Here in Vermont it is illegal to take a raccoon with anything less than a rimfire. To tell you the truth I would be kinda scared to shoot a **** with only a pellet rifle. They can get real nasty and mean when provoked!!!!


----------



## Stonegoblet

yeah, jessie, be careful goin' after that ****. Be sure of the shot. Dont make the poor thing suffer.


----------



## coyote_buster

Why don't you go trap a **** and try shooting it from twenty yards and see what happens. You also need to figure the animal wont sit still up a tree.


----------



## M14

regarding *****-

Do they often live in trees behind yards (city).

Neighbor has daily fresh **** poop on the very back of the garage where it slopes to get your front fender of the car in. There is also months old poop there as well telling me they hang there.

Now, there is a tree with low branches right over this garage, especially where all the poop is. Would they sit in the tree at the same spot and poop thus having it fall in the same spot each time? OR, would they be living else ware and just poop there at nite when looking for foodage? They also drag dog poop bags and other wastes from the cans back there and eat it on the ground, between the garages.

What do you think?


----------



## Stonegoblet

Well, watch out for **** poop. It can be EXTREMELY hazardous. No joke. WAY too many bacteria and viruses to be messed with, so clean it up and BEWARE!!! oh, and... shoot the ****, too.

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## Neanderthal

I have shot a lot of *****. They remind me of a miniature bear, actually. Please leave your air rifle at home.


----------



## Stonegoblet

Neanderthal said:


> I have shot a lot of *****. They remind me of a miniature bear, actually. Please leave your air rifle at home.


 Nice way of putting it. I've never heard it like that before! :lol:


----------



## ay tee

leave your pellets at home and get something with powder.... 
Neanderthal said it exactly, and as was stated already, they can get nasty, and you really dont want to mess with a mad **** if all you have is a pellet gun, unless you are going to use that gun to beat it over the head.. if you are in an area where rifles are not allowed, get the baseball bat...


----------



## MsDeerHunter

ay tee said:


> if you are in an area where rifles are not allowed, get the baseball bat...


Or even a rock, stick, pocket knife, loud-horn, something besides a pellet.


----------



## da coon

would 755 fprs pellet gun kill a ****


----------



## coyote_buster

thats smaller than what the first guy asked, i think it has been settled, get something bigger


----------



## da coon

what a bout a 1000 fps gun :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster

maybe at point blank, seriously, just get a 22


----------



## da coon

r u sure ive heard other people say they have but i havent got the chance two shoo one yet do you think i could set a trap


----------



## coyote_buster

go to the trapping section, use the search button at the top by profile


----------



## scottjes000

i'm pretty sure a 22cal 800 fps gun has more power than your 177 1000fps gun

and this post clarified that it is unethical to try hunting ***** with my gun.


----------



## da coon

i bet mine is stonger kid so shut up


----------



## scottjes000

I just figured out my gun does have more energy thus is more powerfull
http://rws-air-guns.pokernet.us/

also what makes you think I'm a kid


----------



## dfisher

Scott, use at least a .22 rifle on them. They are pretty tough animals.
Some **** hunters that I have known, who use to tree them with hounds at night, used shotguns to shoot them out of the tree. Worked good too.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster

da **** said:


> i bet mine is stonger kid so shut up


Better watch it, that attitude isn't tolerated her.


----------



## Cleankill47

Da ****,

that was unneccesary, so watch how you address people on here; you never know how the anti's are going to get material for a new campaign.

That said, Scott, a .22 rimfire would be the minimum I would reccomend, but if you are in a situation where you have to use your pellet gun, I would go with a semi-heavy hollowpoint or a sturdy domed point.

My suggestions based on what I found on a quick trip to Pyramidair.com :

Beeman .22 trophy
Benjamin .22 diabolo
Gamo .22 hunter
Gamo .22 Master Points (Headshots)
Beeman Bearcub roundnose .22 
Beeman .22 Silver Bear (High-impact .22)

I use the Magnums sometimes, but haven't shot a **** with one, so I couldn't say...

Good luck...

:sniper:


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

da **** said:


> i bet mine is stonger kid so shut up


That is unnecessary, and a 800 fps .22 does have a lot more power than a 1000 fps .177 almost 5 ft/ibs more.


----------

